# I need a comparison and evaluation please



## Yondanchris (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all, 

As most of you know I am a SKK instructor and am looking at learning another system of Kenpo. 
I am currently debating taking lessons and testing in the American Kenpo system through AKLA (www.Arnis.org) 
or through Karate Connection (www.karateconnection.com) what are the contrasts, benifits, 
and drawbacks from both organizations? 

Thanks ahead of time 

Chris


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 31, 2011)

Well after a short phone call and discussion with Mr. Leroux I am having serious misgivings about IKCA.....Now I am seriously confuzzzled.....


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 31, 2011)

this is a continuation of a previous thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93353


----------



## Inkspill (Jan 31, 2011)

The last link you posted is linking to this thread.


I wouldn't waste your money on either program. It's like trying to learn brain surgery by text messages. Can you find a local place to take lessons?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 1, 2011)

Video programs are poor options for people who don't have any other option, you live in LA, you are unlikely to find a higher density of kenpo instructors anywhere else in the US.  If you are serious about learning the new art you should find an instructor who is a good fit for you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 1, 2011)

Inkspill said:


> It's like trying to learn brain surgery by text messages.


 
brilliant.  I may steal this line...


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As most of you know I am a SKK instructor and am looking at learning another system of Kenpo.
> I am currently debating taking lessons and testing in the American Kenpo system through AKLA (www.Arnis.org)
> ...


 
why?
you are not asking a direct question, so any answer you get is not going to directly answer your real question.
why are you wanting to learn another system of kenpo?
do you not like yours?
do you not feel yours is adequate?
do you feel you are missing something?
do you want to have more to market to people?
are you bored with your training?
are you wanting to be a part of a different organization?
are you looking for rank?
I am sure there are hundreds of questions you might be thinking about here.
ask us a direct question and we can give you an answer more directly to the point.

are you looking at only taking video lessons?
why?
are there no other options available near you?
or is it a money thing?

I would not recommend video options to learn a system, but as a supplemental while learning the system from a professional or for review after learning the system from a professional only.
I can promote you to black belt through the mail, but it is not going to do anything for you, and you can self promote yourself to tenth and its still not going to do anything for you.... unless you just want to be a tenth, or you just want to be cross promoted..
I am not saying thats your goal... but I dont know what your goal is.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 1, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> why?
> you are not asking a direct question, so any answer you get is not going to directly answer your real question.
> why are you wanting to learn another system of kenpo?
> do you not like yours?
> ...




Okay to answer your questions: 

1) I want to learn another style of Kenpo to supplement and offset my knowledge

2) I like Shaolin Kempo but have always had an affinity for EPAK

3) I feel that there are some gaps in the curriculum in which I have already supplemented 
     from other arts. 

4) I feel as though there is not a underlying systematic approach to the art that I see in 
    EPAK

5) I want to be able to assist my students (and myself) in being well rounded in MA's 

6) I would not say that I am bored, but that a new fresh approach would be nice 

7) I totally enjoy Karate for Christ but have not been a part of a Ken(m)po organization  
    for quite some time. 

8) I am looking to fulfill a personal goal and previous expectation: 
    In my old dojo they required anyone who wished to earn their Godan (5th Dan) to 
    earn a black belt in another style of martial arts. I am going to continue that tradition. 

9) A lot of the issue is time and money ( I have less and less of each) 



Chris


----------

